# Factory CD player not working



## itshersentra (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey everyone, I just bought my wife an 01 Sentra GXE and the radio works but when you try to play a cd, the screen just says cd and then nothing. Is this a common problem, is it something that can be fixed?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

This is a common problem with oem quality cd players in general. Is the cd an original or a burned copy? Some decks do not like burned cd's, or brands of burnable cds. If it is an original copy, and it doesn't play any cds at all I would say that your laser is out of alignment in the tracking mechanism. Last time I checked, you would pay ~$100 for a realignment of the beam, and to do it yourelf would require an ocilliscope. Pragmatic fix? Rip it out and get a new one. If sound quality doen't really concern you, get the cheapest cd player you can find. Easy of installation? Go to crutchfield, they are a little overpriced, but they will give you instructions, mounting kit, and a wiring harness to make install painless. If you want to move up the audio foodchain, let us know, people here have good ideas and opinions of how to spend your money.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

x2 on crutchfield


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

I would suggest to get an ///Alpine head unit, model CDA9827, they are relatively inexpensive and have some of the features found on the more expensive models. If you want better prices than Crutchfield, then I would suggest looking at these websites:

www.onlinecarstereo.com
www.thezeb.com


----------



## itshersentra (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, like I said before, its my wifes car and like most women, she cant tell the difference between something sounding good or not. I would like to get this one fixed because if you have an aftermarket cd player where I live its GOING to get stolen. In fact, thats what prompted us to trade our cherokee in on the sentra, because the cherokee got broken into and the cd player stolen. Any idea where I could get this fixed?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

You would have to find an electronics repair shop that would handle it. Fixing a cd player was common when they were mondo expensive, but nowadays most people opt for replacement. Hmmm... try TV repair shops to start with, if they cant fix it maybe they will have a recommendation. Also, check with junkyards for your oem headunit in working condition. I'm sure its cheap, most people dont go looking to put the oem stereo back into their car.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 17, 2005)

*2001 altima into 1997 hardbody stereo swap*

Put an '01 nissan (non-bose) radio/cd player in my truck to replace a clarion radio/cassette tape player. Harness appeared to match perfectly and mounts perfecly----HOWEVER--the c/d will work when the ignition is turned to accessory but will NOT work after the truck is started and I get an ERR message. Sure would appreciate some clues
thank you!


----------



## 01lepath2wd (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a 2001 pathfinder LE 2wd and i got it without the original Bose radio.I just wanna know if the Bose radio on a 2004 Path will fit my 01 path.Thank You


----------

